# Crazy Wahoo Video from Saturday.



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Finally made the journey over to Venice to do some bluewater diving and target wahoo. Thought we may get lucky and see a couple. I was wrong....We saw nearly 100 or more wahoo. Multiple schools of 30-40 fish. Thought we were rigged and ready but I was wrong....kind of. We dove 2 rigs in 350-500ft of perfect blue water. I myself fired 3 shots. Missed the first which I expected since I had never fired my new Koah 150 euro before. Stuck 2 wahoo with (I thought) solid mid to rear body shots. Sadly, both fish pulled after the most intense runs I've ever dealt with spearing. Seriously, my float went by my head at a million miles an hour. I was using a Slip tip, 100ft floatline with built in bungee, and a 30L spearmaster float that was half deflated since I knew it was too large for hoos already. Needless to say next time I will have a smaller float and a longer bungee to have less drag on the soft bodied hoos. 

We used throw flashers which worked well to bring them closer, but they still kept their distance for the most part just a few feet out of range, other than the 2 that I hit that came close. 

My buddy austin hit one with his reel gun and it pulled the shaft instantly only for the fish to run straight back at him. *Watch the video of him grabbing the free swimming hoo (around 2:10 mark)* One of the funniest things I've ever witnessed in person. I tried to track the fish to get off a second shot but he was a better swimmer than me.

Ended the day swimming with an awesome pod of playful dolphins to somewhat ease the pain of losing my dream fish (the last hoo that pulled after 3 crazy runs was pushing 60+ lbs if had to guess)

Can't win them all, but I guess that will make next time that much sweeter. 

Also we saw another group of freedivers land a decent wahoo right before we left.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

very cool video


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Man that was some clear video


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Not the manliest of soundtracks but the video was too damn cool, well done & thanks for sharing.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Really liked that film but the Japanese hairdresser music....not so much. Guess I'm just not edgy enough.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome!!


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Haha thanks guys. I didn't edit it, but I was already giving him grief over the music ha


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

very cool. thanks for sharing


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome!! I would love to shoot a Wahoo.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

I saw this posted on the Saltwater Assassin IG page... they had the hoo swimming towards/away from you tuned to "baby come back" hahaha good stuff man... I'm going to get over there and do that one of these days...


----------



## HawaiiSkinDiver (Mar 22, 2015)

Sick footage man. Would love to plug some Ono with you in about a month and a half when i get down to Pcola. I also have a Canon 6D in an Ikelite Housing for photos/video. Shoot me and add on Facebook. Nick Scott Hudson Or check out my videos on youtube Hawaii Spearfishing - Of Man and Sea


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

HawaiiSkinDiver said:


> Sick footage man. Would love to plug some Ono with you in about a month and a half when i get down to Pcola. I also have a Canon 6D in an Ikelite Housing for photos/video. Shoot me and add on Facebook. Nick Scott Hudson Or check out my videos on youtube Hawaii Spearfishing - Of Man and Sea


I dont have facebook but I gave you a follow on instagram. I run @descentspearfishing (apparel brand) and @surfalabama (personal) Nice pics, I shoot and do graphic design for a living. Was about to add an ikelite to my 6d or my 7d ii soon. Shoot me your info and we will get up and dive when you get here [email protected]


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Good work skram. Be ready in two weeks.  time to chase brown fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice vid, that is some clear blue water.


----------

